# WTB Pal Car Decals



## catfish (Mar 12, 2010)

The last time I set up at the Bucyrus meet, there was a guy selling these. He had made up a bunch, but I didn't think to buy any at the time.... Does anyone have any for sale, or know who the guy selling them is? Please let me know. I know the one in the photo is painted on. The guy was selling water transfer decals.

  Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2010)

Bump............


----------



## catfish (Apr 29, 2010)

A little help? Anyone?


----------



## catfish (May 26, 2010)

I still need these.....


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2010)

Still need these.... Any help?



catfish said:


> The last time I set up at the Bucyrus meet, there was a guy selling these. He had made up a bunch, but I didn't think to buy any at the time.... Does anyone have any for sale, or know who the guy selling them is? Please let me know. I know the one in the photo is painted on. The guy was selling water transfer decals.
> 
> Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## bcrawf283 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have them, what size do you need?


----------



## bcrawf283 (Jul 30, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250675105550


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Still looking for these....


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 13, 2015)

try this guy 
PEDAL CAR GRAPHICS 
1207 CHARTER OAK DR. 
TAYLORS, SC. 29687 
PH. 864-244-4308


----------



## catfish (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks! I'll give them a try. 



rustystone2112 said:


> try this guy
> PEDAL CAR GRAPHICS
> 1207 CHARTER OAK DR.
> TAYLORS, SC. 29687
> PH. 864-244-4308


----------



## catfish (Aug 8, 2015)

Still looking for these..... Anyone?   Hello?


----------

